# 10 Month old nursing all the time!



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

What do I do? My nipples are sore, I get almost no sleep, and she nurses all the time. I am about to wean her, or something. I have no doctor, and no health insurance.
She is teething, could that be it?
She had salmonella, and her dr told me not to nurse, for a whole day, and I didn't pump enough, so could I have a low supply?

Also, she is up all hours of the night, wanting to play. She hardly sleeps at all. HELP!! I don't consume caffeine.


----------



## bilbo333 (Aug 13, 2003)

teething could definitely be making her mouth sore causing her to eat smaller meals. If she's not eating enough during the day, she's going to make up for the calories at night. There is something you can use to help, but I'm not sure what it is ... maybe another mother can make a sugg. for easing her pain.

As for your sore nipples, do you use Lansinoh or other Lanolin product? They help as long as you don't have yeast/thrush. Make sure she's latched correctly. Also I've read that putting an ice cube on the nipple after a feeding can help with pain/swelling.

Is she eating solids (I assume she is with the salmonella). This would also cause her to maybe not nurse during the day as much, but be wanting snuggle time with you. Are you co-sleeping? This would allow you to sleep while she eats and then she can just pop off and go to sleep herself, and then re-latch when she's hungry again.

Is your dd taking naps during the day? I have found my 16 wk dd sleeps so much better at night when she's had her morning, afternoon and evening naps - she's not overtired and sleeps soundly through the night (11-6). It's weird, but if they are well rested during the day they sleep better at night.

Do you work during the day? She may also be missing you and night time is her identified time of having you to herself!

Since your dd is 10 mo., I would think one day of pumping would not greatly affect your supply.

hang in there.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have tried orajel, as well as some natural tablets for the teething.
She does eat solids, but only a few bites. I think she caught the salmonella from my in-laws house, she puts everything in her mouth, so it could have come from anywhere.
I am a sahm, and she is with me all the time. I really could use a break, though







Daddy is on his way home from getting the rest of our stuff in VT. We have been living at in-laws for 5mos, so I can't just sleep topless. They have no idea what privacy is








Uggh, can't you just tell I love it here?







:








We do co-sleep, and she does take several naps during the day.
Last night it was after 1:00am when she finally slept. I think the staying up all night is due to missing her daddy and brother. She isn't herself since they left.
I am going to treat myself to a movie alone when the guys get back!!
Thanks for the response!!







I will see what happens when daddy gets back, tonight. She will probably not want me then















I know she must be getting enough to eat, too...she is wetting a ton of dipes a day. I think I have just become her favorite teething ring!!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, it sounds like you just needed to vent! You seem to have lots of ideas about why she is nursing frequently.

I am not sure why, if she had salmonella poisoning, your dr would say do not nurse. Breastmilk is the best thing for illness! Have you been to LLL?

And even if you did not pump "enough" in 24 hours, that would cause only a temporary dip, if any.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

This tooth is taking forever to come through! My boob had a big bite mark on it the other day








My goodness, I can't wait until dh gets here, sometime tonight


----------

